
Navy: UFO files could cause “grave damage” to national security if released - typeformer
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/navy-ufo-files-could-cause-grave-damage-to-national-security-if-released/ar-BBYWUr8
======
ggm
The least-cost conspiracy theory here, is that 'project aurora' type
developments sometimes lead to aircraft with unexpected flight patterns and
low radar visibility, so the Navy is basically saying 'we don't want to reveal
we couldn't detect this, and it was inside a risk window for our defence ring'
along with 'this tech exists, but we don't want to say so or confirm'

The second least-cost conspiracy is that like 'Corona' with the NSA and
donation to NASA, revealing original quality material informs hostile entities
of the resolution of current detection and recording devices in ways the Navy
do not wish to reveal, since it will alter the advantage in imaging and
detection. This is almost the inverse of above: they did detect it, thats
revealing in ways they don't want people to know.

The most expensive-cost conspiracy (i.e. what i feel is the least likely to
survive occam's razor) is "Aliens"

~~~
saundby
I'd bet on #2 myself. The imagery likely reveals something about sensor
systems that is still secret.

~~~
ggm
Yea, I think I disordered #2 and #1

------
richliss
The last big wow moment in defence tech was stealth and the first US stealth
plane flew in 1977. The next country to develop stealth was the Russians in
2010!

Now consider its 43 years later with computing technology power that was
beyond the dreams of the engineers working on stealth in 1975-1977 and with US
military budgets that have been at times larger than the rest of the world's
spending put together.

I'd expect that the current state of the art experimental US military tech
would be considered by many to be "out of this world".

------
anon234345566
if there's aliens out there actually, it is critical to do not let that
knowledge be confirmed in any way. Global societies at large are poorly
prepared to manage the cultural and practical impact of a confirmed first
contact.

Not to mention if these guys are bad, it's for our collective advantage to
keep the knowledge restricted to the absolutelly minimal necessary people to
manage and prepare the rest for the really bad news.

~~~
krapp
>Global societies at large are poorly prepared to manage the cultural and
practical impact of a confirmed first contact.

We're living in a world awash in decades' worth of science fiction media and
pop cultural references to aliens, government conspiracies and first contact,
good and harmful . That governments around the world are keeping the existence
of aliens a secret has, itself, become a meme within a meme. I don't know if
the disclosure of first content would be as much of a culture ending event as
is often assumed.

It's not aliens, though. It's never aliens.

------
sarcasmatwork
Because they are using the tech against enemies would be my best guess..??

------
rkagerer
Reminds me of the Avrocar story.

